

TI to acquire National Semiconductor - tesseract
http://www.national.com/news/item/0,1735,1522,00.html

======
tesseract
WSJ:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870371250457624...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703712504576243133367045662.html)

